#ubuntu-tr 2011-05-30
<genc> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2011-05-31
<genc> slm
<gneral> selam
<Kartagis> selam bnbasi
<nabukadnezar43> selam arkadaşlar
<nabukadnezar43> pseudo code'un türkçesini bilen var mı acaba
<nabukadnezar43> ne olduğunu biliyorum da kelime karşılığını soruyorum bir çeviri için
#ubuntu-tr 2011-06-01
<Turbolinux> Merhaba arkadaşlar. Çizim desteği olan bir resim düzenleme yazılımı önerisi yapabilir misiniz? Cevaplarınız için teşekkür ederim.
<ronak> TurboLinux:Krita
<ronak> The Gimp
<Turbolinux> Teşekkür ederim cevaplarınız için Ronak.
<ronak> TurboLinux:Rica ederim,kolay gelsin
<ubuntucu_ahmet> herkese iyi akşamlar.
<ubuntucu_ahmet> Ubuntu 11.04 ü tamamen ingilizce kulllanıyorum. Libreoffice ingilizce imla denetimi yapabiliyor. Ekstradan türçeyi kurmak için zemberek eklentisi var diyorlar. Fakat internette sorun yaşayan ve zembereğin hiç güncel olmadığını söyleyenler var. Acaba Libreofficeyi (3.2) tam olarak destekliyormu ?
<sarimura> ubuntucu_ahmet: Zemberek proje sayfasında bir bug raporu var. Sorununuzu oraya yazarsanız süreci hızlandırabilirsiniz. http://code.google.com/p/zemberek/issues/detail?id=110
<sarimura> ubuntucu_ahmet: Yani sorunun devam ettiğini söyleyebiliriz sanırım.
<slarikan> adam gitmiş yahu
<primeras> sarimura, loo adam gitmiş birader
<qdenm> iyi akşamlar arkadaş lar
<qdenm> linux mono ile asp çalışıyor sanırım peki sql sunucu varmı ?
<qdenm> blog engine kurulumu gormüştüm ubuntu blog sayfasında
<wingless> qdenm: sql sunucu elbette var ama mono/asp ile çalışıyor mu bilmiyorum
<qdenm> blog engine çalışıyormuş fakat bir data kaydı yok sanırım onda databasee
<qdenm> yani başka bir asp projemiz olsa locale kurulum yapsak sanırım :(
<qdenm> olmayacak mı
<mozakca> arkadaşlar libreofis çok yavaş açılıyor
<mozakca> forumda söylenenleri yaptım ama yine aynı
<mozakca> başka bir yolu var mı bu ofisi hızlandırmanın?
<sarimura> primeras, slarikan:kayıtlardan bakar diye düşünerek yazmıştım. Gittiğinin farkındaydım. ;)
<slarikan> :S
<primeras> vay akla bak adamdaki helal
<sarimura> primeras: IRC kayıtlarını boşuna almıyorlar abi. Kullanmak lazım. :)
#ubuntu-tr 2011-06-02
<gence> Arkadaşlar ubuntu kurarken bir sorun olmaz diye ev dizinini şifrelemiştim
<gence> Ama şimdi ulaşamıyorum
<gence> Uçbirim'den ''passphrase'' isteniyor
<gence> Ama şifremi giremiyorum
<gence> nasıl yapmalıyım?
<Kartagis> giremiyorum derken?
<Kartagis> göstermiyor mu?
<gence> göstermiyor
<gence> bir uyarı ekranı geliyor
<Kartagis> göstermez, şifredir çünkü
<gence> altında bunu şimdi gerçekleştireceğim butonu var
<gence> tıklandığında uçbirim açılıyor
<Kartagis> ne uyarısı?
<gence> uçbirimde de ''passphrase'' yazılıyor
<gence> karşısına şifreyi yazıyorum enretliyorum
<gence> uçbirim uçuyor
<genc> slm
<mehmetali> slm
<denz1> arkadaşlar ubuntu da kullanıcı adı ve şifre bölümünden önceki yükleme kısmını hangi nasıl özelleştiriyoruz.
<denz1> hangi programla
<genc> gdm denmi bahsebiyorsun
<genc> giriş ekranı
<denz1> evet
<denz1> gdm öncesi yükleme kısmı var ya pardus özelleştiriliyordu
<denz1> muhakak ubuntu da da vardır.
<denz1> splash screens
<denz1>  /usr/share/pixmaps/ dizni altında splash diye klasör bulunmuyor
#ubuntu-tr 2011-06-04
<genc> slm
<marjinalist> ufak biþi sorucam. bende ubuntu 64bit var. windows'a biþey kurdum. mbr'sini güncelledi o yüzden de grub'ý sildi. grub'ý yeniden kurucam ama elimde 32bit iso'su var. sistemim ise 64bit. onunla kurtarabilir miyim?
<s0u][ight> slm kanal
<genc> as
#ubuntu-tr 2011-06-05
<ahmetkanar> s.a
<mehmetali> a.s
#ubuntu-tr 2012-05-29
<barbar__conan> Cumaya gittim gelecem...
<barbar__conan> ---
<cemil> http://www.ubuntu-tr.net/ sitesine ne ?oldu
<heartsmagic> iyi akşamlar
#ubuntu-tr 2012-05-30
<mot> ya-ya-ya-ya
<mot> yaraklar
<BrozaC> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2012-05-31
<psamathides> merhabalar
<psamathides> kurulum sonrası bir sıkıntım var
<psamathides> ilgililerden yardım bekliyorum =]
<BrozaC> slm
<rgngl> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2012-06-01
<BrozaC> slm
<noord> selam
<numand> !admin capability add ubuntu-tr admin
<numand> !op ubuntu-tr
<numand> !op numand
<numand> !channel capability add #lagaluga numand op
<numand> !channel capability add #ubuntu-tr numand op
<heartsmagic> !op
<heartsmagic> !deop
<alquirel> !op
<alquirel> !deop
<numand> !deop numand
<alquirel> !deop numand
#ubuntu-tr 2012-06-02
<BrozaC> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2012-06-03
<BrozaC> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2013-05-27
<Swalzoom> Selamlar
<kypdk> selam
<cmdexe> slm
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<ogny> selam
<ElixirVitae> Selam ogny!
<ogny> su dagitimlarin birbirleriyle bagi
<ogny> cok acayip ya
<ogny> http://futurist.se/gldt/
<ElixirVitae> Wikipedia'ya buradan alıyorlar zaten.
<ElixirVitae> Yani bu adresten.
<ElixirVitae> futurist.se
#ubuntu-tr 2013-05-30
<mintci> slmlr
<mintci> bu androıd uygulamaları lınuxde calışırmı
<ogny> mesela
<ogny> birtane ornek verirsen
<ogny> gitmis
<ozcanesen> ya millet bir şey sorayım nvidia kullanan varsa aramızda, kernel içinde gelen nouveu driverlarını mı yoksa kapalı kodlu driverları mı kullanıyorsunuz?
<ElixirVitae> Sorup sorup kaçmayın ama böyle~
<ogny> valla ben kapalilari kullanmistim
<ogny> pek iyi bir sey degil tabi
#ubuntu-tr 2013-05-31
<ozcanesen> youtube videolarını izleyemiyorum, diğer tüm sitelerden izleyebiliyorum
<ozcanesen> vimeo falan
<ozcanesen> hatta facebookda paylaşılan youtube videolarını bile izleyebiliyorum
<ozcanesen> ama kendi sitesinde izleyemiyorum
<ozcanesen> kafayı yemek üzereyim :/
<ozcanesen> var mı önerisi olan
<Kartagis> html5
<Kartagis> http://www.youtube.com/html5
<Kartagis> ozcanesen: ^
<ozcanesen> Kartagis, ya o da olmuyor
<ozcanesen> flash playerla alakalı değil büyük ihtimalle şu ttnet'in saçma işleriyle alakalı
<Kartagis> altta join trial diye bir kutucuk var onu işaretledin mi?
<ozcanesen> evet evet denedim onu ilk etapta
<Kartagis> html5'in flashla alakası yok ki
<ozcanesen> evet de hem html5 ile hem flash player ile oynamıyor
<ozcanesen> lanet türk telekom
<ElixirVitae> ozcanesen, FF + videodownloadhelper
<ElixirVitae> Yada internetteki binlerce "youtubedownloader" sitelerinden birini kullan.
#ubuntu-tr 2013-06-01
<cgural> arkadaşlar, ubuntu'daki deja-dup isimli yedekleme aracı nasıl çalışıyor?
<cgural> örneğin haftada bir yedek alıyoruz bir dizini. o dizinin boyutu 10 gb. dizinde bazı dosyaların içeriği değişti diyelim ve boyut 11 gb oldu. bu gibi durumlarda yine 11gb'lık bir yedek mi alıyor?
<cgural> yoksa iki yedek arasındaki farkları alarak mı yedekleme yapıyor
<cgural> bilen var mı?
<BehroozWolf> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2013-06-02
<mozakca> Merhaba arkadaşlar
<mozakca> Çok fazla program yükleyip kaldırmadım ancak son zamanlarda ubuntu hata vermeye başladı.
<mozakca> 12.04 kullanıyorum
#ubuntu-tr 2014-05-27
<slarikan> slm
<slarikan> işlemcinin kaç pin olduğunu nasıl anlarız
<SerL0g> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2014-05-29
<ogny> Kartagis: orda misin
<Kartagis> evet
<Guest6086> .
<ogny> Kartagis: benim nick'e bir sey yazabilir misin?
<Kartagis> ogny: sana özgeçmişimin en son halini göndersem dağıtabilir misin? bir de mesaj olarak mı yazayım?
<Guest6086> ogny: Naber
<ogny> cok tesekkurler, tabi ki gonder abi
<ogny> eyvallah
<Kartagis> gönderdim
<Sanc> slm
<Sanc> PHP bilgisi olan biri varmı?
<Sanc> bir sorum olacaktı
#ubuntu-tr 2014-05-30
<fnoyanisi> selam
<fnoyanisi> snprintf() MSVC de yokmus, yuh
#ubuntu-tr 2014-05-31
<fnoyanisi> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2014-06-01
<fnoyanisi> selam
<remziyapar> Selamünaleyküm
<remziyapar> cümleten meraba
<caesarcipher> Aleyküm Selam
<Berkay> Özür dilerim
<Berkay> Remzi Abi?
<remziyapar> berkay yanlış kanaldasın
<remziyapar> ileti gönderiyorum sana oraya bak
<nanooo> merhaba nano ile satir nasil bulurm?
#ubuntu-tr 2015-05-25
<tayfun> sa
<Kartagis> gnydn
#ubuntu-tr 2015-05-26
<fnoyanisi> selam
<fnoyanisi> masaallah kanal kalabalik
<fnoyanisi> sql ile arasi iyi olan var mi
<fnoyanisi> tercihen sqlite
<Kartagis> sorun nedir?
<fnoyanisi> soyle bi tablom var
<fnoyanisi> create table test1 (name char(64),surname char(64),dept char(64));
<fnoyanisi> bundan yeni bir tablo olusturacam. test2 olsun
<fnoyanisi> create table test2 as select name as nx, surname as sx, dept as dx from test1;
<fnoyanisi> test2 de fazladan bir kolon olsun istiyorum, null ile. sanirim su sekilde olacak
<fnoyanisi> create table test2 as select name as nx, surname as sx, dept as dx , null as XXX from test1;
<fnoyanisi> demin google'dan buldum :)
<Kartagis> test1'in verilerinden mi oluşturuyorsun test2'yi?
<fnoyanisi> evet. aslinda bir uygulama icin ufak bir arayuz
<fnoyanisi> test1 kullanici tarafindan import edilen dosya (CSV)
<fnoyanisi> test2 uygulamanin tanidigi format yada kolon isimleri diyeyim
<fnoyanisi> test2 - test1 arasi kolon ismi eslestirmesini de yine kullanicisinin bir sefer girecegi bir settings dosyasinda tutacas
<fnoyanisi> gibi gibi...
<fnoyanisi> var midir son zamanlarda freebsd kullanan
<fnoyanisi> yeni package manager i nasil? merak ettim
<fnoyanisi> pkgng
<Kartagis> ports değil mi onun paket yöneticisi?
<fnoyanisi> son zamanlarda pkgng diye bisey ciakrdilar, ben son kullandigimda (2 sene oluyor sanirsam) biraz hayal kirikligi olmustu. merak ettim simdiki durumu nedir diye
<fnoyanisi> pkg_* tool'lari var, ports var simdi bir de bu
<fnoyanisi> freebsd cok guzel sistem de, su paket yonetimi isini beceremdiler bir turlu
<fnoyanisi> yazik
<Kartagis> sırf vim'den dolayı *bsd'den nefret ediyorum
<fnoyanisi> neden?
<fnoyanisi> emacs mi kullaniyon daha cok?
<fnoyanisi> vardi ya; vi vs emacs :)
<fnoyanisi> freebsd'de ee diye bi editor var. http://citkit.ru/articles/1177/ee_02.png
<fnoyanisi> guzel biseydi
<Kartagis> hayır, vim kullanıyorum
<Kartagis> ama bsd vim nefretlik
<Kartagis> hatta vim içindeki hjkl olayı da çok saçma
<fnoyanisi> hmm..evet
<fnoyanisi> ben de vim kullanirim genelde ama bsd'deki implementation daha eski vi modeli
<fnoyanisi> su hjkl cok yavaslatiyor gercekten de
<Kartagis> ben okları kullanıyorum
<fnoyanisi> aynen :) cakma vi
<Kartagis> nerede?
<fnoyanisi> cok, oklari kullaninca cakma oluyo. bu biraz da kullanim kolayligi icin yapilmis bisey sonucta
<fnoyanisi> ben de oyle kullaniyorum ama
<Kartagis> oklar daha kolay
<Kartagis> zaten hatırlanacak bir ton şey var
<Kartagis> bir de h nereye gidiyor, l nereye gidiyor onları mı hatırlayacağım?
<Kartagis> gideceğim yönü gösteren bir düğme varken neden hjkl kullanayım ki?
<Kartagis> demin birisi sormuş hangi linux sürümünü önerirsiniz diye, ben de 4.0 kullan daha fazla donanım desteği var dedim
<Kartagis> iyi demiş miyim?
<fnoyanisi> isin filozofine girince, dogru... indirsin 4.0 i, derlersin (LFS :P) kullansin
<fnoyanisi> fedora sanirim en guncel takip eden
<fnoyanisi> opensuse saglam geldi bana, yilalr once kullanmistim, o zaman sevmemistim pek. Sene 2005-2006, o zamanlar slackware kullaniyoruz tabi.
<fnoyanisi> simdi gayet rahat geldi, birisi sorsa sanirim onu tavsiye ederim
<fnoyanisi> Yast gayet kullanisli
<Kartagis> paketler ne, rpm mi?
<fnoyanisi> rpm
<fnoyanisi> zypper diye bi CLI tool var, yada istersen yast icinden yukluyorsun GUI ile
<fnoyanisi> zypper install balblabla
<fnoyanisi> klasit
<fnoyanisi> s/klasit/klasik
<fnoyanisi> ubuntu cok fazla update aliyor, bunaltiyor hr bilgisayari actiginda update olmasi
<fnoyanisi> esimde var ubuntu 14.04, guya LTS ama non-stable kernel var ustunde :/ , her bilgisayar acisimizda bi update
<fnoyanisi> ben yatar
<Zephyrum> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2015-05-29
<hwpplayer1> Merhaba arkadaşlar nasıl gidiyor
<Kartagis> uzun zamandır yoktun hwpplayer1
<hwpplayer1> forumlara öncelik verdim
<hwpplayer1> irc de güzel gerçi anlık yazışma :)
<hwpplayer1> terminator kullandım biraz konsole da işimi görür KDE ortamında
<hwpplayer1> yakuake guake'den biraz daha iyi bence
<Kartagis> terminator süper
<hwpplayer1> evet kullanışlı
<hwpplayer1> back-up tool ile yedek alıyorum şimdi
<hwpplayer1> Ubuntu Türkiye forumundan bir yönetici olsaydı burda iyi olurdu
<hwpplayer1> foruma yazsam mı acaba heartsmagic'e falan
<hwpplayer1> iyi geceler görüşmek üzere
<hwpplayer1> kendinize iyi bakın
<hwpplayer1> sistemim açık kalacak
<hwpplayer1> neyse kapatayım :)
#ubuntu-tr 2015-05-30
<fnoyanisi> selam
<Dyffory> Yeni bir harici disk alıp, Ubuntu veya Debian kursam; Windows kullanırkende bağlayıp içindeki dosyaları görmem mümkün mü ? Yoksa dosya sistemi farklılığından göremez miyim ?
#ubuntu-tr 2015-05-31
<Dyffory>  Yeni bir harici disk alıp, Ubuntu veya Debian kursam; Windows kullanırkende bağlayıp içindeki dosyaları görmem mümkün mü ? Yoksa dosya sistemi farklılığından göremez miyim ?
#ubuntu-tr 2016-05-31
<az> http://www.bbc.com/turkce/ekonomi/2016/05/160531_paypal_turkiye
<f0und> Title: PayPal Türkiye'den çekildi - BBC Türkçe (at www.bbc.com)
<ersoy> Birşey sorabilir miyim
#ubuntu-tr 2016-06-03
<ozmend> merhaba,
<ozmend> Ubuntu otomatik install esnasında hdd driveri otomatik göndermek istiyorum.
<ozmend> CentOS da inst.dd=example.com/aaa.dd ile oluyor
<ozmend> UBUNTU da buna benzer birşey bulamadım.
<ozmend> bilgisi olan var mı?
<ozmend> inst.dd ANACONDA boot loader a ait görünüyor. Lakin bu komutu sadece "inst.dd"  olarak eklersek ve usb den imajı gösterirsek çalışıyor
#ubuntu-tr 2018-05-28
<rypervenche> Oh! Bir Türkçe kanalı var!
<ka1nsha> :)
#ubuntu-tr 2018-05-30
<net0ver> selamlar
<net0ver> Current Style: Simplified Light — Environment: Light mode in Textual, system wide aqua, and light mode on macOS Sierra
<net0ver> Current Style: Simplified Light — Environment: Light mode in Textual, system wide aqua, and light mode on macOS Sierra
#ubuntu-tr 2018-06-03
<rypervenche> Sorum var. Şimdi benim locale'm en_US.utf8 ve LC_MESSAGES="tr_TR.utf8". Böyle olur, ama eğer LANG="tr_TR.utf8" programlarla sorun var. Daha iyi çözüm yolu var mı?
<rypervenche> eğer LANG="tr_TR.utf8" kullanıyorsam*
<snipeTRtr> merhabalar
<snipeTRtr> online birisi varmı acaba
<snipeTRtr> hello?
<ka1nsha> snipeTRtr, hello
<snipeTRtr> selamlar linux hakkında bir konuda yardıma ihtiyacım var
<snipeTRtr> bir tane proxy app çalıştırıyorum ubuntu 16.04
<snipeTRtr> bunu sisteme servis olarak tanımlayabilirmiyim. bilgisayar kapandığında yada halt olduğunda tekrar başlaması için
<ka1nsha> yapabilirsin ama bilgim yok
<ka1nsha> şurası yardımcı olur hocam : https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/236084/how-do-i-create-a-service-for-a-shell-script-so-i-can-start-and-stop-it-like-a-d
<snipeTRtr> aga deli gibi windows da batch program yazdım linux ile uğraşamıcam :D
<snipeTRtr> bütün sintax birbirine girer
<snipeTRtr> oha bu arada irc ye girmiyeli nekadar zaman olmuş
<snipeTRtr> asl pls?
<snipeTRtr> ahhahahhahah
<rypervenche> O_o
<snipeTRtr> asl değilmiydi
<snipeTRtr> neydi yaa
<snipeTRtr> en son 2000 lerde zurnada takılıyodum
<snipeTRtr> ya arkadaş ubuntu 6.04 e ssh üzerinden çalışna desktop olmayan işletim sistemine sistem açılışına nasıl program koyarım biri yazsın yahu
#ubuntu-tr 2019-05-31
<erengulbaran_> Merhaba
<eren_tr> merhaba
#ubuntu-tr 2019-06-01
<eren_tr> Merhaba herkese
<eren_trabc123abc> herşey kayıt altında tutulduğu için ufak bir detayı girmek istiyorum. İlk paramı bir bağış kurumuna harcamıştım ve yine harcayacağım ama bunun bir İngilizle alakası yok. Para kazanmaya başlayınca ilk paramı bir Türk bağış kurumuna harcamak istiyordum hep. İleride eleştirilmeyi beklediğim için yazdım.
<eren_trabc123abc> ikinci bir detay. bağış yapılabilecek birçok kurumun sorunlarının olduğu doğru. Bunu söylemekte hata ettim ama bu bir gerçek ve ileride değişeceğine bunların eminim
<eren_trabc123abc> *kurumların **doğru/bir gerçek *bunların değişeceğine
<eren_trabc123abc> sırf hayır kelimesini kullanmak istemediğim için saçma sapan bir şekilde yazdım
<eren_trabc123abc> *bağışlamıştım
<eren_trabc123abc> Yanlış yunluş yazıyorum işte ya, bıktım sürekli herşeyi doğru bir şekilde yapmaya çalışmaktan. Sürekli hatalar yapıyorum, bunlara odaklandıkça.
#ubuntu-tr 2020-05-26
<groudon_> burada çok sakın. başka bir kanal yok mı
<user98> Merhaba herkese
